# Can’t access pto to connect bush hog.



## Keburton (Apr 26, 2021)

What are the parts with the numbers on them for, and why are they all of a sudden blocking access to the pro? How do I get them out of the way to connect bush hog?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Keburton:
It would be a big help if you named the make and model of tractor you own, do you not have the operators manual for this model, without being able to see above the PTO safety cover, one would assume that this is the top link receptor but fitted upside down, not so, so some more photos from further back and the tractor make would help.


----------



## Keburton (Apr 26, 2021)

FredM said:


> Welcome to the forum Keburton:
> It would be a big help if you named the make and model of tractor you own, do you not have the operators manual for this model, without being able to see above the PTO safety cover, one would assume that this is the top link receptor but fitted upside down, not so, so some more photos from further back and the tractor make would help.


 Thank you for your help. The tractor is a Mahindra max 25. Can send some additional pics in a little while. The two curved pieces with the numbers on them make it impossible to connect to the pto. Those parts did not block the pto a few days ago. Now they are in the way, and I am not sure how they moved or how to move them back.


----------



## Keburton (Apr 26, 2021)

See photo


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I have no idea what it is good for, but to me it looks like it has been kicked up by something on the ground, and it's normal position is so the ears with numbers are positioned on each side of the drawbar. Does it move if you step on the ears?

Why I really replied:
It looks like you are missing a nut for the bolt that holds the right lift arm link to the lower lift arm.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good eye Hacke!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

blue arrow shows a mount bolt, is there another bolt in the same location on the other side?, red arrow points to an arm which continues towards the front of the tractor, can you show or tell where this arm connects to, is there another arm on the other side matching this one?.
I did some searching this morning and I cannot come up with that type of link, if you can offer another photo of where that link ends up we may be able to work out how this link works.

Yeh!!, Hacke, good one.


----------

